# they are up in Huntingdon county



## wildmushroomman (Apr 19, 2013)

Found about a dozen today around 1100 foot elevation... just starting to come up... Biggest one was about 3 inches tall.


----------



## b-rock (Apr 21, 2013)

Wild, can I ask where abouts? I am heading up to Saxton this upcoming weekend to see if anything is sprouting. Hoping it isn't a wasted trip!


----------



## wildmushroomman (Apr 19, 2013)

Up on the gamelands down by mill creek B-Rock..... They are about 2 weeks later this year compared to last year according to last year's pictures.... No big numbers yet.... Should be good by next weekend if the weather straightens up


----------



## wildmushroomman (Apr 19, 2013)

trough creek should be producing in a week to two weeks that's another hot spot


----------



## b-rock (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice and update. I will check in later this week. Hopefully it will be worth the drive!


----------



## elata (Apr 18, 2013)

Raystown Lake at about 1100 ft from sea level, 2 small morels(grey and brown)found on Sunday, 4/27/14.


----------



## b-rock (Apr 21, 2013)

Thats awesome Elata! I will be up on Friday to see what i can find! Hopeully they will be up in force by then!


----------



## b-rock (Apr 21, 2013)

Any new updates for Huntingdon county / Raystown Lake area? Heading up in 2 days and really hoping I'm not too early! Any updates would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jimmy3451 (Apr 1, 2013)

B-Rock I am on the other side of the mountain in Williamsburg and they are up here. Like a ten minute drive from here not sure why they wouldn't be there. Good luck man hope you fill your bags..


----------



## b-rock (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the update Jimmy! I will let ya know on Sunday when i get back!


----------



## doc (May 1, 2014)

Found a dozen grays in centre county today......and 6 ticks!


----------



## wildmushroomman (Apr 19, 2013)

Found about 90 or so today in another one of my spots B-Rock near Huntingdon....they are coming along but some warmer weather is on the way which will help.... Going to a spot tomorrow to see if any blonde/ tans are up yet.


----------



## b-rock (Apr 21, 2013)

Spent about 6 hrs in the woods on Saturday and only found 3 false morels. My own fault. The woods were just showing they weren't ready yet and should have concentrated on the power lines and other open areas. Another week or so and it should come alive up there though


----------



## wildmushroomman (Apr 19, 2013)

B-Rock You should be finding them in the woods..... all of my spots are wooded and all producing. Was out this evening for about an hour an found about 50 or so tan/blonde ones near mapleton. I would post pictures but I'm not going through all the crap I did last year to get a picture on here.... here's my email if you want me to send pic's.... [email protected] same goes if any one else wants to see pic's..... They are up and I've already seen a few dried up one's.


----------

